# Sump Filter



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I know I have a post about sumps, but did some research and figured it out.

Now I would like to know, sumps are expensive, but I think some people make them using tanks? If so, how would I go about this?


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

Do a search on DIY sump here on this forum and it will turn up a lot of links and other answers to this question. 

With anything related to DIY, someone somewhere has probably done it. You just need to search. Hope that helps!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup thanks, but what I heard is that placement of pieces is critical, making a DIY sump difficult to complete.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

When you say placement of the pieces do you mean the baffles or something else? I made my sump out of a 20g High, a three drawer unit, some egg crate, and a trash can. Does not have to be complicated.


----------

